# The vet's opinion



## Sapphire-Light (Jun 9, 2010)

Pompadour became very picky in the last month, this is usual to hims ince he is a toy poodle who are famous from being picky and he lost 1 pound (his normal weight is 7 pounds)

But loves to eat the poop of the wild birds that come to our garden so he catched worms  so I took him to the vet today.

However we do have a political mess right now and have many strikes going right now, one of the principal areas is were the road to my vet is, but this vet has a subsidiary in another area who is runned by another vet who is by a friend of my usual vet.

But before I told him about the birds poop he told me he is too skinny and asked me what he is eating , he is eating kirkland puppy and raw at the moment but I just told him that he was eating the kirkland since I heard many vets are against raw so I skipped that part.

Looks like he never heard before about this food as he was shocked to hear it and told me it was bad (even if he never heard it before) and that he needed a "superior premium kibble" like........... :suspicious: eukanuba, pro-plan or royal canin and RC quality is way lower here in latin america see this Breed specific

I told him kirkland IS "superior premium kibble" and that my handler (who has top winners show dogs) feed it to her dogs.

And told him about his pickiness and the birds poop, then he ordered a blood exam and he was surprised by the good result :biggrin1:



















Then he looked relieved and was curious to find info about the food so I told him about the dog food advisor page :biggrin1: but he did try to push the eukanuba, pro-plan and royal canin who obvious sells at his clinic and told me he was going to get " a lot more better wit this brands" and then told me that the pickyness is normal on toy breeds.


I know he did loose a pound but he doesn't look too skinny to me, my usual vet never has told me once that he was too skinny.


----------



## Sapphire-Light (Jun 9, 2010)

I think he was startled when he saw Pompadour since he is in the continental show clip that shows half of the body shaved.

And it appears most likely that he haven't seen too many show poodles in person since they are very rare here in Honduras only two people (a guy from another city and me) have show toys here.

I hope not to sound like a snob but the breed here has washed out almost compleatly do to BYB and millers you see many people believe if is less tan 30 pounds and is white wit long hair is a 'french poodle" most of them look like a westy or a spanish water dog, the mayority of them have a round heavy skull wit a flat square muzzle short neck and short bulky legs and they are heavy boned. 

This is the reason I had to import him, since this is the only way to get a pure breed poodle here or to buy from someone who has imported.

When I take him to walks many people ask me his breed and they do not seem to believe me he is a poodle, they tell me he is a schnauzer , a cocker or a mix.

When the vet first saw him he immediately asked if he was imported so he it appears he is not used to see the slim poodles but the heavy BYB/ mill ones instead.

So it appears that's why he thought he was famished, but there's a big difference between famished and slim and show poodles are very slim.

My other vet told me he likes to go to see the dog shows so he is more used to see the poodles thats why he has told me he is in good shape.


Here's a photo of him wet I took a month ago


----------



## nlrussell (Mar 13, 2011)

It is hard for me to tell from those pictures because of the hair. The wet one looks o.k. to me. I don't see his bones protruding or anything, but again it is hard to tell because that one is shadowed. I'd have to feel his sides or be able to see better. (Maybe it is my laptop?) 

My sister's toy poodle weighs 6 pounds, and I believe he looks smaller than yours when he is wet. 

He doesn't seem too skinny to me from what I see there. Toy poodles are just delicate-looking.

Edited to add: I am not a professional by any means. I'm basing my observation on the toy poodles I am familiar with, such as my sister's male toy poodle.


----------

